# Best stadiums under 10k capacity



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Luis Valenzuela Hermosilla*
Location: Copiapó, Chile
Capacity: 8,000
Local team: Deportes Copiapó (2nd Division)








Source








Source​


----------

